# TPMS tire pressure sensors Update



## 3ringer (Feb 7, 2017)

My tpms light has been on for two years. I have an 08 Tundra. The batteries in these sensors are good for about 6 years. Mine are sealed units and the batteries can't be replaced. You have to purchase new sensors. Kaufman Tire wanted 400 dollars to replace all four. I was going to purchase new tires also. I ended up purchasing Toyo Proxes tires from Amazon at a great price. The tires are only 4 months old. I purchased new sensors from eBay. I got all 4 for 59 dollars. My total for new tires and sensors was 659 dollars plus installation. Not bad at all. Discount Tire matched my new sensors to my Tundra with their computer for free. No More Flashing Light.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like you knocked one out of the park on that one!


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Good to know. I just worry they have cheap batteries in the knock offs and they will fail in only a few years. Let us know, my yota is 5 yrs old and I guess it's coming.

Not sure I won't just take the bulb out though.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 7, 2017)

The ones I bought are OE. A guy on eBay was selling them . I compared the numbers on back with the old ones and they match. The guy at Discount Tires held a small computer device up to each wheel to pickup the signal. I was holding my breath that they were all good. Then he plugs it in to the port under your steering wheel. He punches a few buttons and walah, they are matched. Discount Tire doesn't charge for this but I gave the young man a gift card for Red Lobster. It was worth it not having that blinking horseshoe light anymore lol.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 7, 2017)

I am thankful I don't have that type of system on my truck 
I check my pressures regularly.

The wife's car has them and I am glad.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mine has been on for a year... will definitely check out eBay


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 8, 2017)

I was mistaken. I purchased the sensors from Amazon. I make purchases from eBay and Amazon and got them mixed up. Amazon has several choices. Autozone wanted 350 dollars for 8 coil packs. I purchased all 8 from Amazon for 39 bucks. Gotta Love Amazon


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 10, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> Good to know. I just worry they have cheap batteries in the knock offs and they will fail in only a few years. Let us know, my yota is 5 yrs old and I guess it's coming.
> 
> Not sure I won't just take the bulb out though.



It's not a bulb that comes out. It is a diode that is wired in the circuit board. There is a YouTube video with instructions on how to bypass it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 10, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> Good to know. I just worry they have cheap batteries in the knock offs and they will fail in only a few years. Let us know, my yota is 5 yrs old and I guess it's coming.
> 
> Not sure I won't just take the bulb out though.



I wouldn't sweat the 6 year expiration if I were you, my Toyota is 12 years old and the sensors still work fine (knock wood). I expect you'll trade yours before you have any problems.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 11, 2017)

Another thought is that some car manufacturers have a sensor in the spare tire also. If your light is on , it could be your spare is low on air.


----------

